# First time mom due March...any buddies??



## DaTucker

I know I'm going to need female support, I'm sooo nervous! !


----------



## kmr1763

Is it okay if I join, even though this will be my second child? I suffered a loss in May so I am nervous too, for different reasons, I'm sure! And I KNOW that I know your name from somewhere.


----------



## DaTucker

Of course!! Well I've been on here for a long time lol. I think we were on a ttc thread together?? I'm sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine!


----------



## DaTucker

Of course!! Well I've been on here for a long time lol. I think we were on a ttc thread together?? I'm sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine!


----------



## DaTucker

Whoops, sorry, phone is odd.


----------



## pinkerbelle

I am due early March with my first. 

Will be happy to buddy up.


----------



## DaTucker

Ok, this will be so much fun! Omg I'm so excited, we've been trying for over three years!


----------



## kmr1763

I imagine it must have been, I'm just trying to recall which one! Lol but yeah it's been a long haul!! Three years for you, but here you are now! I'm only four weeks pregnant tomorrow! Missed period on Friday. Blood test confirmation today. Whoop! What about you ladies? First appointments scheduled yet?


----------



## DaTucker

My first appointment is Friday, based on my calendar, tomorrow I should be exactly 5 weeks. It's amazing how fast these doctors get us rolling lol


----------



## kmr1763

Yeah right! Lol mine are quick to do the blood test, but I will be eight weeks before I get seen! Yeah I was looking at your ticker, you're a week ahead. I'm not basing my edd on lmp, but on ovulation day! On last menstrual period I would probably be co spidered further along with a sooner due date.


----------



## DaTucker

I'm getting hit with fatigue today, didn't realize it happens so soon but apparently it does. This is going to be a long work day! Have either of you ladies gotten any obvious symptoms yet? Ive been cramping real bad and now this.


----------



## DaTucker

Oh, and I did think it odd all the calculators wanted lmp, but I stopped all my charting bc dh and aren't supposes to be able to have children naturally, only with ivf. So I have only a vague idea of when I ovulated, bc we only dtd once around my normal ovulation time.


----------



## kmr1763

I haven't really had any symptoms... Except peeing? I didn't have to get up to pee during the night until recently, but maybe that's just because I've been drinking more since I got bfp. So big shrug. And maybe bbs. They are sore. This happened with my miscarriage too so I don't know if it's pregnancy related or Clomid related. I can already feel those stretchy uterus pains if I move the wrong way or get up too quickly. It didn't happen this early with DS but I guess my uterus is all stretched out lol from him. 

I see you are from Texas! We are neighbors. Where from there?


----------



## DaTucker

Sore bbs are supposed to be a huge symptom, mine have been super sore so I'd chalk it to the pregnancy if I was you! 

I moved to the Beaumont area last year, it's about 1 1/2 hours east of Houston. Where are you from??


----------



## kmr1763

Lol okay, sore bbs are pregnant bbs, whoop whoop! I did NOT get up to pee last night in the wee hours, thank goodness. But I am up plenty early! 

Beaumont is actually pretty close to us, maybe an hour and a half? My in-laws go there quite a bit, they have family out there! I live in Leesville, about a half hour from the Texas border near Jasper. My hubby and I just moved back after he retired from the marine corps in December!


----------



## DaTucker

Whoooaaaa waait! I'm actually in Silsbee right now and we're possibly moving to Jasper in the next month!! My husband is trying to get the store manager position at Wal-Mart there!

This is so cool!


----------



## kmr1763

Lol stinking awesome! What a small world! Yesss Jasper is very close! I remember going there in HS to take my ACT, lol random memory. Now I'm going to map it and see how far it is.. Okay okay Beaumont from my house is about two hours. Jasper from my house is an hour. Lol funny. Ugh I went to Houston a few months ago with my MIL to see George Strait. I remember driving through Beaumont with a death grip on my steering wheel. Course that doesn't compare to how I felt trying to get to the Astrodome.


----------



## DaTucker

I know what you mean, my doctor is in Houston so I have to make that drive all the time! It terrifies me!!


----------



## kmr1763

So I am feeling extremely lazy today. Having to convince myself to take care of the household chores lol. I went by to schedule my first appointment and forgot all about the furlough, the clinic was closed! So now I will wait for Monday to make it. In the meantime I'm tempted to buy more tests.


----------



## DaTucker

Buuuy more!! And you are feeling the tiredness lol.

My appointment went great, I am 5w1d like I thought, they do count from lmp! We got to see Baby Tucker!! He's in my profile picture, I was sooo happy! Hoping to have my bloodwork by Monday, they put a STAT on it so I was expecting it today, but so far no call.


----------



## kmr1763

Are you seeing an obgyn or an RE? That's awesome that you got all that done so early! 

Sooo my dh wrecked his motorcycle yesterday. He's okay. But he has a concussion, and severely broken arm. We are in the hospital waiting for a surgeon to look at his x-rays! Poor hubby is in the worst pain of his life :( he's finally sleeping now and I'm getting time to get on


----------



## DaTucker

What's an RE? Sorry for being dense lol. I'm with a specialist atm bc of my husband but he's going to send us to an obgyn in the next few weeks.

I'm glad it's only a broken arm, it could have been so much worse!!

So would you say it's a bad thing for me to already be obsessing over what food I eat? I'm so worried about miscarriage even though I know lots of women don't follow any guidelines and have perfect pregnancies.


----------



## kmr1763

RE is a reproductive endocrinologist. It's what I was seeing before I fired the ******* lol. 

I don't think it's weird! Obviously this is a hard-won pregnancy and you want to do everything you can to ensure it's a success. I've started trying to eat better, and drink a ton if water, but I don't go out of my way lol! 

I'm still at the hospital with dh. His accident was on Friday, he had surgery yesterday, which turned out very complicated. His whole wrist, bones and ligaments were broken and his motility prognosis is not very good. So I am pooped!


----------



## DaTucker

Ohhh wow! He's going to be in physical therapy for a while! Poor guy!

My doctor is an endocrinologist. Hopefully he'll release me to an ob soon!

I hope your day gets better!


----------



## Timtilly

Hey guys, 
We have a march monkeys group!
Click on my little link button below xxx


----------



## kmr1763

Sooo went out and bought another box of frers yesterday. Clear pee produced this:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/null-13.jpg
At 18 dpo, woohoo! 

Dh is still in hospital. Hopefully home today, I'm so pooped!


----------



## DaTucker

Yay it looks great!! When is your appointment? I feel like you've said already, but Im too lazy to scroll back lol.

So I'm on day 2 of progesterone suppositories with no side effects yet! My beta levels were good, progesterone 14.7, estradiol 258, and HcG 4987.

And I havent had any cramps, my fatigue is lessening...kind of nervous. I can't wait until my appointment on Friday to make sure he's still growing properly...


----------



## baby20143

Me me!!
My due date is March 17.
H&H 9 months ladies......


----------



## DaTucker

Welcome baby20143!!! H&H 9 months to you as well!! How's everything for you so far?


----------



## kmr1763

No, you didn't ask my first appt :) but it's August 7th, and it will basically just be an assessment. My due date is so iffy--- anywhere from March 17-20th because people want to use lmp but I ovulated on cd 17 so I base due date on that. 

Try not to worry. I had zero symptoms with DS. And so far it's the same. The one symptom I have is those pulled muscle feelings in your uterus from it starting to stretch, and I had those with DS too. 

My dh is finally home. Going to be out of work for at least three months, it's a bad time to lose his paycheck!


----------



## texasparadi5e

Hi Ladies,
I would love to join the group. I think I'm due around 3/19/14. My first appointment is July 31st. So far not having too many symptoms except super emotional, terrible backache, sore nipples and off/on mild cramps. I don't know about you ladies...but I can't stop worrying. It's like every twinge and weird cramp, I fear miscarriage or ectopic. I'm starting to feel crazy and just can't wait until my first prenatal appointment so that I can see my healthy bean. :baby: Anyway, thanks for listening. 

p.s. I'm in Texas too...near Austin.


----------



## DaTucker

Kmr-glad your husband is home! But you're right, talk about bad timing :( 

Texas, welcome!! I know how you feel, I'm constantly thinking along those lines...

I had another appointment today, saw the little one's heartbeat!! We weren't able to hear it, but our next appointment is at 8 weeks and we will be able to then. I hope you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## texasparadi5e

Had a little scare yesterday - started spotting brown with some pain. ER here we come. Did my first official work-up and HCG was only 84. I'm not sure if where I am as far as weeks go...not positive on ovulation date. Anyway, number seems really low to me. Regular OB/GYN has me scheduled now to come in on Monday for 2nd blood draw. Extremely scared that the number won't go up. Anyway, I have to start some heavy positive thinking for the weekend. 


DaTucker - that's great news! So exciting to see the little one's heartbeat. :)


----------



## kmr1763

Da-- I am a little jealous! I wish I had an appointment coming up, lol still feels far away. But hubby is keeping me busy... We were not meant to be together 24/7. Still no symptoms really, but I am bloated! My sister in law commented on my belly (because I wear a size two and little bumps are obvious.) sooo I'm not too happy about that! Most of my jeans are too tight.

Tex-- how far along were you when your hcg was 84? Try not to worry-- the worrying makes no difference. And brown spotting is totally normal in early pregnancy!


----------



## texasparadi5e

kmr1763 said:


> Da-- I am a little jealous! I wish I had an appointment coming up, lol still feels far away. But hubby is keeping me busy... We were not meant to be together 24/7. Still no symptoms really, but I am bloated! My sister in law commented on my belly (because I wear a size two and little bumps are obvious.) sooo I'm not too happy about that! Most of my jeans are too tight.
> 
> Tex-- how far along were you when your hcg was 84? Try not to worry-- the worrying makes no difference. And brown spotting is totally normal in early pregnancy!

Hi KMR! - I'm not sure how far along I am...I thought I was about 4/5 weeks but now thinking I might be off on that and ovulated later. That's what I'm hoping. Thanks for your positive vibes. :)


----------



## Cherub85

Can I join to please ladies!?!? Due around march 27th.

Nervous much!!??


----------



## DaTucker

Hi cherub, welcome! ! And YES super nervous over here as well!

I'm also feeling bloated, it sucks. But still no morning sickness, how lucky is that!!

KMR lmao I understand that, dh and I aggravate each other to no end if we're together non-stop. 

Tex, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Cherub85

I feel constantly bloated! Like the bloated I get with a period, but no period lol! I feel nauseous tho, but hungry nauseous! I can't stop eating lol x


----------



## DaTucker

Ughhh been feeling sick for several hours. I've been babysitting two of my nephews all week and they got sick with a stomach virus. My poor husband caught it today and now I'm feeling icky but haven't gotten sick. Idk if it's from the virus, pregnancy, or progesterone pills...guess I'll have to wait it out and see. ..


----------



## Cherub85

DaTucker said:


> Ughhh been feeling sick for several hours. I've been babysitting two of my nephews all week and they got sick with a stomach virus. My poor husband caught it today and now I'm feeling icky but haven't gotten sick. Idk if it's from the virus, pregnancy, or progesterone pills...guess I'll have to wait it out and see. ..

Hope it's just MS hun! Lol xx


----------



## kmr1763

Okaaaay, so maybe tmi? But seriously freaked me out. Dh and I haven't had sex since his accident. Which is okay with me because I'm a little gun-shy after my loss. But last night I orgasmed in my sleep (yeah, yeah. I remember it with DS, too) and woke up to the worst af like cramps ever. So I'm a little freaked out. Aaaand it's really early because dh has a Dr. Appointment, so I will get back on later!


----------



## DaTucker

I know i was cramping a LOT, loke af-type cramps. I don't think you have to worry unless you start bleeding with the cramps. But it still can't hurt to call and ask your doctor!


----------



## DaTucker

Have any of you heard of curly hair going straight during pregnancy, and vice versa? I have super curly hair and I'm praying it doesn't happen to me!! I hope you ladies are having a lovely day.


----------



## Cherub85

DaTucker said:


> Have any of you heard of curly hair going straight during pregnancy, and vice versa? I have super curly hair and I'm praying it doesn't happen to me!! I hope you ladies are having a lovely day.

Never heard that Hun, I've heard it goes thicker (which I don't need!! Lol I have so much hair it's untrue)

I'm doing good. My boobies are huuuuugggeere tho. Or so it seems. No others symptoms tho!!
Finally changed my doctors over today and got a form to fill in for the midwife. Yay. I go on holiday in 2 weeks which will put me at 8weeks pregnant. And I'm away for 2weeks so ill be 10weeks when I'm home...eeeekkk!!

How are you doing Hun!?


----------



## DaTucker

DH says mine are bigger as well lol. I dobt see it though! 

I'm sure you can't wait for your holiday!! It will help make time fly by sooo quickly for you.

I think I have hit a craving finally? I have eaten three cucumbers with Italian dressing in two days lol. But I've also been super bored, so that might be it....


----------



## Cherub85

DaTucker said:


> DH says mine are bigger as well lol. I dobt see it though!
> 
> I'm sure you can't wait for your holiday!! It will help make time fly by sooo quickly for you.
> 
> I think I have hit a craving finally? I have eaten three cucumbers with Italian dressing in two days lol. But I've also been super bored, so that might be it....

3 whole cucumbers!?!? Lol! Could be the boredom, and that's nice and fresh so it could be because its hot and grubby at the moment.

Nope I can't wait to do away! We get to tell the OHs sister and her partner next week because we're going away with them and I wouldn't be able to hide it for two weeks (plus I don't wanna!) I'm really close to his sister so it'll be lovely to share it with them.

Have you told anyone yet? Xx


----------



## DaTucker

Everybody knows already lol. My sister announced her pregnancy (she's exactly a month ahead of me due February 13, while I'm March 13) so I just was unable to keep it a secret lol. I know it was probably NOT smart to do so, but oh well lol.


----------



## Cherub85

DaTucker said:


> Everybody knows already lol. My sister announced her pregnancy (she's exactly a month ahead of me due February 13, while I'm March 13) so I just was unable to keep it a secret lol. I know it was probably NOT smart to do so, but oh well lol.

If your comfortable with it then that's cool. I want to tell the world! X


----------



## DaTucker

Oh yes, I'm perfectly comfortable lol. If anything happens....well, it'll teach me to not jump the gun!

7 weeks today!! I'm supposed to have a scan next Friday, but I realized they forgot to discuss appointment times lol. Hopefully they'll have an opening that day!!


----------



## DaTucker

Oh, and happy 6 weeks, kmr!!


----------



## Michellelove

i'm due on march 23 rd :) my first baby!!! i'm sooo scared....... i'm glad to have bump buddiess!!!


----------



## DaTucker

Hi Michelle! Sorry I'm just now replying, my phone went crazy on me so I haven't had access to the site for about a week now. I'm sneaking in a few minutes on dh's phone lol. Congrats on your first, and you're due right behind me!! I hope this first trimester has been kind to you :)


----------



## Cherub85

:hi: hi ladies!!! 

I have my scan this afternoon....eeeekkk.

Have any of you had scans yet?

How are we all feeling? Xx


----------



## DaTucker

Cherub, where have you been all my life lol! Well the past month ;)

I was having scans every two weeks bc i was considered high risk but have my first scan with my new ob on Friday, they will be regularly scheduled from now on. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Cherub85

:hi: hiya! How are we all ladies!?!? Xxxx


----------



## DaTucker

Great here :) i have an anatomy scan on the 15th!! So there's a lot of us due in march who started a Facebook secret group if you would like to join!


----------



## Cherub85

Aww lovely! Pics haven't got the date for my next scan yet :(

Yeah join me in! My name is Vikki Fawcett, profile pic is my scan pic x


----------



## zumbaloverr

Hi all! I'm a bit late joining... I'm pretty active on the TTC board (still?! I know ladies... but that board helped me so much a few months back) as well as the second tri board and the name game board but just happened upon this one today!

My baby is due March 5th, I got my BFP on July 5th (so an 8 month pregnancy for me!). I am currently 19 weeks and 2 days pregnant. I am officially SHOWING (yay! took forever), haven't had many symptoms (first tri I slept a lot, this tri I eat a lot... that's about it) and have been loving pregnancy!! 

I was SUPPOSED to be finding out gender next Tuesday (October 15th) however we owe the DR $100 for a co-pay for my last scan and won't be able to afford to pay that until next Thursday thanks to me giving up my job until January (a DUMB move on my part :-( ). So hopefully I can get an appointment ON that Thursday as I'm soooo anxious to find out about our baby!!

If it's a girl, her name will be Amelia Claire. If it's a boy his name will be Kadeem James. 

Happy to meet you all


----------



## DaTucker

Hey zumbaloverr!! We're not too active in this one anymore :( I am part of a thread that's super active though, the link is the march banner in my signature! We also have a facebook group (mostly the ladies from the thread) so if you'd like to join let me know!!
Congrats on your first! Im scheduled my scan on the 15th, it would have been cool to find out together ;)


----------



## DaTucker

Oh, and i love the names!! Amelia was really high on our list as well :) we've decided Alivia Danielle or Kayleigh Danielle for a girl, and Eli something for a boy. I can't decide on a middle name...


----------



## Uhmanduh

Hey, I'm a first-time mom and I'm due in March! :) I know you posted this a while ago, but it doesn't hurt to try


----------



## Cherub85

Uhmanduh said:


> Hey, I'm a first-time mom and I'm due in March! :) I know you posted this a while ago, but it doesn't hurt to try

Hi ya! Congratulations!! Are you team pink blue or yellow? Xx


----------



## DaTucker

Hi Uhmanduh (makes me giggle, my name is also Amanda!). When in March are you due? :)


----------



## Honeybumbum

I am also due in March with my first. Definitely in need of some female support.


----------

